# Leaving candy for TOTers if you're out Halloween night



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wanted to see what people thought since I might be going to a Halloween parade on Halloween night rather than staying home giving out candy to the TOTers this year. Two years ago, I went to a party on Halloween night and left a big cauldron of at least 50 small bags of candy and toys. Now normally, we usually get around 25 kids a year and I'm stuck with a lot of candy. But that year, I came home to an empty cauldron with some small trash (candy wrappers) inside. My thought is that kids probably took more than one bag each (although I had included a sign - 1 per ghoul - on the cauldron). My concern was that this could've happened earlier in the night and kids who came later didn't get anything. 

If you were planning on being out on Halloween night, would you leave candy outside for TOTers? Is it worse to not leave anything out and just hand out candy to the kids on your block/neighborhood ahead of time?


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad idea. There will always be a jack arse group of thug kids that take it all.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice thought, but expect to get ripped off. It'd be like wearing a Tee Shirt in Tijuana with the phrase "I AM A RICH ******, FEEL FREE TO ROB ME" printed on it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I wouldn't trust the kids in this neighborhood as far as I could throw a Snickers. I say enjoy the Halloween Parade and don't feel guilty for taking a year off from the younguns.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I would never leave it out... that ended many many years ago. Kids can be unbelievably rude and take all of it. I would say if you are going to be out , either don't give candy this year or give to a neighbor to hand out for you , put a sign on your door directing them to the house to go to? Just a thought...


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

This isn't the Leave It to Beaver era anymore. Whoever gets there first will take as much as they can or all of it. 

@ Glockink - You don't think a normal trick or treater would rip them off as well?


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

I made the mistake of leaving the bowl out, I was taking my youngest to my neighbors and a bunch of tweens came and I can hear them laughing as they dumped the entire ball of candy into the pillowcase, then they took off. Needless to say, I would never do that again.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't trust most of the kids in my city, either - sure there are a few good ones out there, but the majority, not so much.

Besides, I've been invited to 2 Halloween Parties [ _My friend Kim is a DJ, and I help set her equipment up _], Plus the Party I'm throwing ;and taking my GF and her daughter ToT-ing on the 31st, so I've got my plate full for the latter part of October


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol we only did it one year and I think it was gone by the first trick or treater.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I remember someone did that in my neighborhood when I was taking a friend's kids TOTing... There was still candy in the bowl when we got there, unfortunately it was raining and their front porch was not covered-- soggy candy, yuck!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, weirdrob....to answer your question any trick or treater that would do that is behaving like a thug, hoodlum, cheat, liar, greedy,scum....feel free insert any term you wish


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I wouldn't do it. Last year I left the basket outside while I said goodbyes to some guests in the house and the guest returned and said he found a basket on the street and asked if it was mine. Another guest just arriving said they also saw the basket in the street when they pulled up. We're talking the front door was open, guests were seated in view of the door and nobody noticed someone come up on the porch and take the candy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldnt do it. Who can trust kids now days. i am sorry to say it, I dont them.... I would even hate to think my son would pull that BS. (Yes I will go after him on that if it ever happens).


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, you are all making me re-think leaving some out (I have to work that night) but it feels weird having the house all decorated outside but no candy available...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You might as well put out an empty candy bowl with a sign saying "Take just one, please!" because that's what the second TOT that shows up is going to find when he gets to your door! Sad but true.

Best thing would be to put out a veggie tray with dip. That surely won't disappear!
Broccoli, Carrots, Celery.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess I will turn myself in here. When I was a kid "please take one" meant one whole bowl! Dont get me wrong I wasnt a thug or a punk I was just a pudgy little kid with a sweet tooth  That was in the early 80s so this kind of thing has been happening for years. 

Its the thought that counts I guess leave it out and if it goes empty at least you tried.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I did it one year, and will NEVER do it again. It is my understanding that when kids see candy and can take as much as they want...they take it ALL!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, while we've taken the girls out TOT'g, we've left a bowl of candy out with a sign, "Please 2 pieces of candy per kid, thanks & Happy Halloween!" Not much left in the bowl, granted, when we got back, but I felt good knowing I was still contributing to a good Halloween time for everyone.

If you don't want to leave the good stuff, just leave out gum, smarties &/or lollipops.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I can understand that it seems pointless to leave it out since the first TOT's will take it all, but I remember vetching last year about going to the house that decorated to the 9's, to find they lured us all there for NOTHING. Not even an empty bowl and we were out early.
I say leave out a little something so the kids return next year.
That's my 2 cents.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yeah, while we've taken the girls out TOT'g, we've left a bowl of candy out with a sign, "Please 2 pieces of candy per kid, thanks & Happy Halloween!" Not much left in the bowl, granted, when we got back, but I felt good knowing I was still contributing to a good Halloween time for everyone.
> 
> If you don't want to leave the good stuff, just leave out gum, smarties &/or lollipops.


Hey now who says "smarties" aren't the good stuff. I don't eat candy but I always loved a good Smartie ever now and then.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmmmm..... Well as I see it as a very good deed, there most likely a few kids that will leave with very fat pockets or bags. It would be a shame to see that the first few kids may get candy but come along the evil do'er to ruin it for others.. Hopefully it works out for all. 

I would still leave it out as you are honestly trying to participate during Halloween even in your absence!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Glockink said:


> Bad idea. There will always be a jack arse group of thug kids that take it all.


Ha. That was me and my friends when we were younger. Yeah, we took more than the sign said, OR we would take the good candy that we liked and left everything else. Though sometimes we would take a what the sign said, come back 30 minutes later and if it didnt look that disturbed we would take the rest of the candy (this would be late at night).

I wouldnt feel bad though, there are enough houses to go around, for the most part and a lot of different neighborhoods for kids to go in so if ONE house didnt have any candy left, its saving those kids from a potential cavity 

You shouldnt fee bad though.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

How about a sign that says, "Take just one, and SMILE, you're being videotaped." ?

Or, a booby trap where if the bowl is picked up off the table they get sprayed with a LARGE amount of fake blood? Yeah, I like that idea.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> How about a sign that says, "Take just one, and SMILE, you're being videotaped." ?
> 
> Or, a booby trap where if the bowl is picked up off the table they get sprayed with a LARGE amount of fake blood? Yeah, I like that idea.


I wish there was a "Like" button!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to chime in on this one...even though I hold the bowl of candy so I can hand it out, I had kids...little kids...try to grab the bowl to take a whole handful of candy. So, it's not just the thugs, some kids just flip out when they see candy. Some think that Halloween is just a big free for all event. For the most part, the kids I get here are cute, respectful and pleasant, just having fun...but I'd still never leave a 'take one' bowl out unsupervised.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

Contrary to what seems to be popular belief HERE (what a bunch of jaded cynics you people are) not all kids are so rude. I would even go so far as to say most are not. Unfortunately, you only need the one that is, and you have an empty bowl.


----------



## getscary (Sep 15, 2005)

I have been pillaged as well trying the Halloween candy "honor system". It's simply too tempting and may be just enough of a temptation to make any good kid cross the line!!!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Jaege said:


> Contrary to what seems to be popular belief HERE (what a bunch of jaded cynics you people are) not all kids are so rude. I would even go so far as to say most are not. Unfortunately, you only need the one that is, and you have an empty bowl.


wow...my new title must be jaded cynic!lol


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

daveinthegrave said:


> you might as well put out an empty candy bowl with a sign saying "take just one, please!" because that's what the second tot that shows up is going to find when he gets to your door! Sad but true.
> 
> Best thing would be to put out a veggie tray with dip. That surely won't disappear!
> Broccoli, carrots, celery.............


rotflmao...so true!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with Baboomgirl about having a neighbor hand out your candy. I left a sign one year directing TOTers to my in-laws (3 doors down) and it worked out fine. Call me a cynic too but I did the honor system one year and rumor has it that the early TOTers got all the worms.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe the solution is to stay home and scare away all the ToTs and keep all the candy to yourself.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

TheEighthPlague said:


> How about a sign that says, "Take just one, and SMILE, you're being videotaped." ?
> 
> Or, a booby trap where if the bowl is picked up off the table they get sprayed with a LARGE amount of fake blood? Yeah, I like that idea.


Along these lines...I would LOVE to put out a bowl with a sign that says "only one per person" and then wait in the wings to scare the crap outta any kids who took more than one. Could you imagine how awesome it would be to freak out the kids who try to take the entire bowl? That would rule!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, that is AWESOME!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i did that last year..i always buy the good stuff,,snickers,m%ms,hersheys..and then i buy small trinkets,stickers,spider rings,etc...put all in small bags..then set them out on a huge couldron on my porch with a note please take 2 each...and Happy Halloween!!.last year..the bowl was still almost full..i couldnt beleive..i thought for sure..kids would have eaten every drop!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Maybe the solution is to stay home and scare away all the ToTs and keep all the candy to yourself.


I love your idea...lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Contrary to most here, I've done this several years when I couldn't get off work early enough & had candy left at the end of the night. We've even had a neighbor do this & did it with dollar coins one year & had no problems.

The majority of our ToTers are still young enough to have to be taken around by parents & even the ones that are older seem to be good kids & don't take the whole bowl.

I know I'm in the minority too. If I lived in a different area, not quite so Mayberry-esque, I may not do it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Our candy drop in the yard is always just a (gigantic) bowl (ok, it's a massive firepit filled with candy) the kids can choose from...with me watching. 

Most kids are respectful and only take one. 

A few try to sneak in 2. Occasionally some have a story about a sick sibling or some such. That doesn't bother me much. 

There are also the very few jerks that want to grab armfuls and the one set of PARENTS last year that thought it would be funny to try to empty the bowl into a garbage bag. With me standing there...


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

im in favor of the booby trap idea. 

Maybe have a cage around the bowl so only little kids hands can get the candy, instead of random teenagers. Also super glue the bowl down so they can't take the whole thing.

Yeah if you know your neighboors maybe they can keep and eye on the bowl for you.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Glockink said:


> Well, weirdrob....to answer your question any trick or treater that would do that is behaving like a thug, hoodlum, cheat, liar, greedy,scum....feel free insert any term you wish


Call them what you want they are just being kids.....it's like walking down the street and seeing a stack of money...Some of us would report it and go through thre proper procedure and others who wouldn't admit it would just take it and figure it's theres for the keeping.
IT'S HALLOWEEN...for goodness sakes. It's all about the candy for the TOTs. Nothing else...if people seriously think these kids would actually take the opportunity to share with others...we are all kidding ourselves.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of negativity in this thread! Hoodlums & Thugs, etc. Trick or Treat is a time for fun - and we all know that kids LOVE candy so when presented with a bowl and nobody around it makes for a way too tempting situation. I know there are plenty of teenagers who do the wrong thing (I remember being beaten for my candy bag) but there are a LOT of good kids who love Halloween and deserve candy. The best advice I read on here was to just take the night off - that's perfect advice!!! Haunters work hard - you deserve a year off to yourself without worrying if one kid took all the candy. 
I never took the whole bowl, but when presented with the situation I remember taking a pretty big handful. Didn't mean I was a bad kid - just loved M&Ms and Blow-Pops!!!! Giving out candy is just like decorating the yard - when it ceases to become fun it's time to stop! Until then enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't begrudge the opinion of the thugs stealing all the candy. It does happen, sadly.
One year in Alaska I went out Trick 'r Treating with my buddy and his boy. I left a big bowl of candy with a note. When I came home the bowl was half full. Wow. It was very late and I had two young guys come by. I emptied the bowl in their bags. No one came after that.
I was amazed the candy didn't vanish.

I like the idea of leaving your candy with your neighbor on your behalf. You can even go to asking someone to babysit your porch for you. Like a housesitter.
Will you be out all night at the parade? If you'll be back early enough asking someone to give out your candy, while a bit weird, isn't too far fetched. Especially if you love to decorate at all. Decorating then not answering your door is totally uncool.


----------

